# Bruce is crafting JAIL BARS! [ CLOSED! ]



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

I admit, I kind of laughed when I saw that this was a thing.


Rules/guidelines:

1. Please comment here if you're interested in coming! I will DM you the code when it's your turn.
2. I'll be waiting at the airport and walk you over to Bruce.
2. I will be allowing two people or so at a time. Please be patient until it's your turn!
3. Donations of NMT or *pink/blue/purple* *hyacinths* or *pink lilies* are welcome and super appreciated, but not required! (If leaving flowers, please leave them to the _left of the airport in front of the orchard_. Thanks! Also: Please do not leave other types/colors! I have more than enough of most others! ^^;; Bolding because several people left random flowers last time.)
4. Please leave through the airport naturally! Do not use the minus (-) button or he may stop crafting!

Again, I will update you in DM when it's your turn and send you the code! I will LIKE your comment here once I have sent the code, so keep an eye out for that. Also, please be patient, if you would be so kind! I will do my best to get to absolutely everyone who wants to come and get the recipe.

Note: I will be doing this for about an hour to an hour and a half (if he's still crafting all that time). I have something I need to later!

Note 2: I reserve the right to refuse entry to people with hidden profiles and no/negative feedback. Thanks!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 30, 2020)

i'd love to visit please! c:


----------



## Aluxia (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## electtric_kat (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello o would love to visit


----------



## B4100 (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come over please, thanks.


----------



## kikoola (Apr 30, 2020)

*I want in!!!! Pm me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

kikoola said:


> *I want in!!!! Pm me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I cannot PM you, seeing as you limit who view your profile. And I don't trust that anyway, sorry.

Also: Everyone else up to this point has been sent a code. Two still have not shown up.


----------



## IchoSuzu (Apr 30, 2020)

I’d like to come over, if that’s alright with you.


----------



## kikoola (Apr 30, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> I cannot PM you, seeing as you limit who view your profile. And I don't trust that anyway, sorry.
> 
> Also: Everyone else up to this point has been sent a code. Two still have not shown up.


*oh  what can i do to come over?*


----------



## Noctis (Apr 30, 2020)

I have no idea what I'd use jail bars for but I can't pass this opportunity


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

Noctis said:


> I have no idea what I'd use jail bars for but I can't pass this opportunity



I know what you mean, haha. As much as I can't think of a practical use for them on my island, just the fact that they're there and craft-able... I'll probably have some fun with it at some point. Haha.

Also: Everyone up to this point has been sent a code!


----------



## kikoola (Apr 30, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> I know what you mean, haha. As much as I can't think of a practical use for them on my island, just the fact that they're there and craft-able... I'll probably have some fun with it at some point. Haha.
> 
> Also: Everyone up to this point has been sent a code!


I didn't get a code.............


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

kikoola said:


> I didn't get a code.............



Because your profile has no access and you have zero feedback. I'm sorry, but I do not trust that.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 30, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> I know what you mean, haha. As much as I can't think of a practical use for them on my island, just the fact that they're there and craft-able... I'll probably have some fun with it at some point. Haha.
> 
> Also: Everyone up to this point has been sent a code!


I remember seeing someone use it in a very uniqiue way and thought it was a cool idea but I don't remember for what. oh wells. thank for having me, beautiful island


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 30, 2020)

i'd love to come by!!


----------



## kikoola (Apr 30, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> Because your profile has no access and you have zero feedback. I'm sorry, but I do not trust that.


I just put it on private because I have stalker on this forum.......

People are still able to dm me.......


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

Noctis said:


> I remember seeing someone use it in a very uniqiue way and thought it was a cool idea but I don't remember for what. oh wells. thank for having me, beautiful island



I think this is actually the first time I've seen it. Hahaha. Now I'm curious... though I can guess that some people probably lock up villagers they're not fond of.

You're welcome! And thank you kindly! : )


----------



## Melissanoelle (Apr 30, 2020)

I’d love to imprison people on my island!... jk... sort of... lol but seriously, Can I come?


----------



## Noctis (Apr 30, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> I think this is actually the first time I've seen it. Hahaha. Now I'm curious... though I can guess that some people probably lock up villagers they're not fond of.
> 
> You're welcome! And thank you kindly! : )


All I remember it had a concert/band vibe going on but yeah mostly everyone jails unwanted villagers


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to come! :3


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

Melissanoelle said:


> I’d love to imprison people on my island!... jk... sort of... lol but seriously, Can I come?



Hahaha. "Sort of". 



Noctis said:


> All I remember it had a concert/band vibe going on but yeah mostly everyone jails unwanted villagers



I'll keep an eye out for it, in any case! It's cool to see what creative things people have done~


----------



## Elphie (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come over if you're still open ^^


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

Last call! I'll be closing up shortly! : )


----------

